# Jonah and Riley



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

Our home is full of joy and puppy love! Jonah (11 mo) is lonesome no more since we brought little Riley (4 mo) home last weekend. Jonah is doing a great job transitioning into the big brother role, keeping a watchful eye and playing so gently. Riley (aka Rowdy O'Riley) is confident and loving and sweet and follows his big brother everywhere he goes. It is quite something to have two such young puppies, we can't wait to watch them grow up. Thank you Kathy, we cherish our beautiful Bellatak boys.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

They are sooooo cute, Becki!!!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Oh Becki! He is adorable. I am so happy for you all. As we all know, Murphy will never been replaced in your heart, but little Riley will help fill the void Murph left and continue your healing.

Kathy you are truly an angel.

Oh and Becki, I am sure it was just a slip but I'm not seeing a boatload of pictures of your two together....hmmmm...or else you are working on it. Right?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so happy for you all. Riley is soooo cute. It has to be wonderful to watch the boys interact with each other. I'd love to see pictures.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It is great they have each other. I so love Jonah's eyebrows!


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

*Pictures*

I have been trying to add some pictures since 0'dark 30 this morning, there is a problem of some sort, I have contacted the help link, we are still working on it. But also this week we created a video of the two boys playing together for the first time, so I am hoping to get that posted or linked too. Promise!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Glad to hear the two boys are getting along famously ~ can't wait to see the pictures and video!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Heartwarming news! He'll help to keep you busy, I'm sure! Welcome, little Riley! And, Jonah, keep showing him the ropes like a good brother!


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Be prepared for Jonah's tail to be reduced to a short pom pom as soon as Riley discovers how fun it is to latch on!!!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratulations Becki. Riley is so cute. It is great having two havs.
Where in Seattle do you live? We are in Redmond.


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

LOL that is Jonah's old trick, he will get a taste of his own medicine!


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

RickR said:


> Congratulations Becki. Riley is so cute. It is great having two havs.
> Where in Seattle do you live? We are in Redmond.


We are just North of Greenlake :rain:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

They are soo cute-like two peas in a pod.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Becki, I am so happy for you guys and for Jonah. Riley is adorable!!!! I know he can't replace Murphy, but I think it will be a great thing for all of you. 
Gina


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

That's fantastic! I'm so glad you posted, because you've been in my thoughts. Beejie sends his best to his brother, and recommends the sneak attack for pouncing on older "siblings"  

Jane


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I knew Riley was a special boy when I first laid eye’s on him, I just never realized how much of an impact he was going to make on his forever family’s lives when the time came. Kathy you are an angel, I just know this little boy is going to help all heal the loss of sweet Murphy. Congrats Becki & Vicky, I am so happy for you.


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

*Pictures (I hope)*

A few assorted pictures. Look closely at the one in the chair, or you might just miss the little guy.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Oh my! The pictures sure brought a huge smile to my face. What a sweetheart. I did have to look at the first picture, twice, to find him.  Look at the love!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How cute! Glad to see Jonah is so happy with his new little brother! Riley is such a cute little fluff ball ~ I know you are all enjoying him.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh my, what cute boys! Glad to see that the boys are getting along so well.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh how cute, I am so happy you found each other.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh My!!! Becki and Vicki!!! Jonah and Riley!!!! I saw this yesterday but couldn't post. I am thrilled for you all. I am GFETE!!! (that's grinning for ear to ear in forum speak)
I am sure Murphy is looking down happy for you all!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Congrats on the new furball.
I am so happy for your household.
Hope Jonah and Riley have lots of fun together for many years.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

This just made my long day much much better, I am so happy for you all!! Thanks for the pictures they put a big smile on my face.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so happy for you all! Those furbabies are adorable. I love the pic of the two of them in the chair.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Becky I am so happy for you, Vicki, and Jonah. They are just so adorable. I think Jonah is going to need lots of patience. hahaha


----------

